# امتحان بلدية دبي



## م.تسنيم (31 مايو 2008)

السلام عليكم ايها المهندسين,
اقوم الان بالاستعداد للتقدم لامتحان بلدية دبي لارضي +12 . ولكن ما اسمعه من المهندسين ان هذا الامتحان يتناول مواضيع عدة من التحليل والتصميم. فأتمنى من الاخوة الذين تقدموا للامتحان مساعدتي بالاسئلة الشفهية والتحريرية التي تسأل في هذا الامتحان علما انني وجدت في هذا المنتدى الكريم نموذجا من الاسئلة .


----------



## م.تسنيم (1 يونيو 2008)

لا يوجد احد من المهندسين تقدم للامتحان..................


----------



## depo (1 يونيو 2008)

وفقك اللة ياباشمهندسة
واللة انا ما عنديش شى
بس هادعيلك
وياريت ممكن نشوف النموذج الى حضرتك شوفتية


----------



## وسام قاروط (4 يونيو 2008)

*السلام عليكم*

الأخ المهندس تسنيم
الرجاء ارفاق النموذج الذي حصلت عليه لانني حاولت ولم استطع الحصول عليه 
وشكرا للمساعدة


----------



## م.تسنيم (4 يونيو 2008)

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
فيما يلي نموذج من الاسئلة ولكن اتمنى من المهندسين المتقدمين للامتحان مساعدتي بالاسئلة الشفهية التي قد تسأل في الامتحان واتمنى التوفيق للجميع.........


----------



## م سامى احمد (4 يونيو 2008)

*بسم الله*

انا برده بأعد للامتحان يا باشمهندسة و كنت بدور علي اى معلومه عنه ، انا شفت المسائل اللي حضرتك محملاها ، وشايف ان الموضوع شكله صعب شوية ! ، على العموم لو لاقيت حاجة هاحاول افيدك .


----------



## م.تسنيم (4 يونيو 2008)

والله يا مهندس انا كتير خايفة من الامتحان وخاصة انه في مواضيع ما درسناها في الجامعة والمشكلة انه لا يوجد لدي مراجع لدراستها
وشكرا كتير لتعاونك.....


----------



## م.تسنيم (4 يونيو 2008)

اتمنى من مهندسي المنتدى المساعدة في حل الاسئلة .....


----------



## خالد أوزقان (4 يونيو 2008)

اخوتي
الامتحان فعلا صعب للغاية فانا امتحنت البارحة وكنت اعتقد انه سيكون شفهي ولكن الامتحان يشمل اجزاء قليلة التداول في الكود البريطاني ولكنه يقيس قدرات اخريكمعدل الزكاء و قدرتك بالحل اليدوي للمنشاء لانك ستدخل اامتحان مثل امتحانات الطلبة والدراسات العليا ولابد ان تكون حافظا لمعادلات الكود فمثلا سؤال ف تصميم الcomposit.section(composit.steel.concrete.beam) واخر لحسلب الdeflection لقطاع كمرة بها حديد شد و ضغط والناتج من الحمل وال shrinkage و ال creep وايضا ان ترسم العزوم لمنشات غير محددة استاتيكيا يعني لازم تكون قوي في theory of structure ويكون عنك تخيل للعزم


----------



## م.تسنيم (4 يونيو 2008)

السلام عليكم مهندس خالد :
اتمنى ان تكون قد اجتزت هذا الامتحان , وقد علمت من السابق ان الامتحان صعب جدا ولكن يجب الحصول على الرخصة, لا اعلم ان كان بحوزتك اسئلة الامتحان وان تقدر ان تضعها بالمنتدى ليتشارك الجميع بحلها ولتعم الفائدة .
اذا من الممكن مهندس خالد التواصل معك عن طريق الهاتف او ال***** .....
وبالوفيق للجميع


----------



## خالد أوزقان (4 يونيو 2008)

يعني السؤال الاول كان اربعة مساءل
المسالة الاولي هو كمرة مستمرة ثلاثة span وجزء كابولي مرتكزة علي ثلاثة hinged.support طول كل span هو L وطول الكابولي هو 0.25L ومحملة بحمل راسي P عند طرف الكابولي والمطلوب رسم العزم
ايضا كمرة two.span مرتكزة علي ثلاثة ركائز الركيزتين اللي عند الاطراف fixed والتي في المنتصف hinged.support والحمل عبارة عن concentrated.moment في نقطة ما وليكن في منتصف احدي الspan و المطلوب sketch للعزم
و ايضا one.story.fram مكون من عمودين وكمرة افقية والكمرة ممتدة بعد العمود يعني فيه كابولي ويوجد حمل راسي P علي طرف الكابولي والركائز تحت الاعمدة احداها hinged ,والاخر fixed وعايز يرسم العزم
طبعا كلها بدون ابعاد واذا كان احدكم يريد الحل اما ان يرسم المسالة بالساب بابعاد واحمال افتراضية ويحلها او يحلها يدوي
ومسالة اخري هي عبارة عن اطار متعدد الطوابق اربعة ادوار ارتفاع الدور 4 متر وفي الاتجاه الافقي ثلاثة باكيات كل باكية 6 امتار والاعمدة كلها fixed من اسفل والحمل افقي رياح قيمةالحمل 5 كيلونيوتن للمتر الطولي ويريد رسم العزم و القص والقوة المحورية عند نقطة في منتصف الارتفاع عند الطرف
طبعا لابد من استخدام طرق تقريبية بفرض intermidiate hinges في منتصف بحور الاعمدة 
السؤال الرابع هو نفس السؤال الثاني في الملف المرسل من م تسنيم
السؤالين الاخريين هم سؤال الcomposit.beam&deformation الذين ذكرتهم من قبل


----------



## خالد أوزقان (4 يونيو 2008)

وبالنسبة لحل لحمل مسالة ال vibration فانا لا اعلم ولكن لحل المسالة الثانية في الامتحان الذي حملته فهو ان تعتبر انه يوجد intermidiate.hinges عند اتصال السقف المثلثي بالاعمدةالراسية الثلاثة فيتحول المثلثات الي اعضاء الحمل فيها صفر ما عدا الافقي منهم يعمل ك link.member


----------



## خالد أوزقان (4 يونيو 2008)

وانا لالاسف لم استطع اجتياز الامتحان
ولو اي حد عنده مسائل تانية ياريت يقول عليها لانه واضح انها تتكرر


----------



## خالد أوزقان (4 يونيو 2008)

وابريد الالكتروني kama_elsadek***********


----------



## خالد أوزقان (4 يونيو 2008)

***********


----------



## خالد أوزقان (4 يونيو 2008)

yahoo.com فاي سؤال


----------



## خالد أوزقان (4 يونيو 2008)

يا تسنيم فقد وجدت لك الحل لمسالة ال vibration في الاساسات ففي مكتبة الهندسة المدنية يو في كتب للتربة و المباني العالية كتاب عن الزلازل او الدينامك للتربة و هو ربما اخر كتاب في المجموعة حمله وستجد و الفصل الثاني مسالة طبق الاصل باختلاف الارقام


----------



## م.تسنيم (4 يونيو 2008)

الشكر الجزيل لتواصلك معي واتمنى ان يكون هناك تعاون مشترك بيننا واتمنى لك التوفيق في الامتحان في المرة القادمة ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد أوزقان (5 يونيو 2008)

شكرا يا تسنيم فانا انوي الدخول للامتحان فخلال اسبوعين وان كنت تعلم او تعلمي اية اسئلة اخري او حصلت علي معلومات فارجو ارسالها لي علي المنتدي او النت عن طريق ال***** وان كنت تريد شرح لمسالة الازاحة الناتجة من الshrinkage.and.creep فيمكن ان اساعدك ببعض المعلومات علما بان اساسياتها في BS8110-part2-1985


----------



## م.تسنيم (5 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس خالد واتمنى لك التوفيق ولكن بالنسبة لسؤال vibration بحثت في المكتبة ولكن لم اجد الكتاب فاذا من الممكن وضع رابط الكتاب ليتمكن الجميع من الاستفادة منه


----------



## خالد أوزقان (5 يونيو 2008)

ادخلي في كتب كتب كتب كتب الذي ترينه بالاعلي بالمنتدي ثم رابط كتب الهندسة المدنية وانزلي الي اسفل ستجدين محاضرات في التربة الاساسات المباني العالية الخ وبداخله ستجدين موقع الكتب او المحاضرات اختاري الاخير وانقري عليه فانا حملت كل الكتاب او المحاضرة منه siesmic.design والموقع http://web.eng.fiu.edu/~prieto ستجدين المسالة او مثال تماما مثلها في الفصل الثاني او المحاضرة الثانية


----------



## خالد أوزقان (5 يونيو 2008)

للتنزيل اما النقر والتحميل او النقر بيمين الماوس و save.target.as


----------



## مرادعبدالله (6 يونيو 2008)

بالتوفيق ان شاء الله


----------



## خالد أوزقان (8 يونيو 2008)

يا مهنسة تسنيم فهذا الكتاب
http://www.4shared.com/file/34561681...___Design.html 
في الصفحة 142 ستجدين مثال عن حل الاطار الغير محدد استاتيكيا عند تعرضه لاحمال افقية مثل هذا المثال كانت مسالة في الامتحان فذاكري هذا المثال جيدا


----------



## م.تسنيم (8 يونيو 2008)

لا اعرف كيف اشكر حضرتك على التعاون . اتمنى التوفيق لك هذه المرة بإذن الله


----------



## م.تسنيم (8 يونيو 2008)

بس الملف غير موجود على الموقع


----------



## خالد أوزقان (8 يونيو 2008)

يا مهندسة تسنيم
هل معك كتاب عن او اي شيء عن Prestressed.concrete.or.composite.section.or Steel Construction بواسطة الكود البريطاني فانا بالفعل ابحث عن اي شيء لربما جاء في الامتحان


----------



## خالد أوزقان (8 يونيو 2008)

انا نزلت هذا الملف اليوم


----------



## خالد أوزقان (8 يونيو 2008)

يا م تسنيم ستجدين الملف في مشاركات يوم 6-8-2008 بواسطة محمد الساداتي بعنوان طرق التحليل الديناميكي وتاثير احمال الزلازل علي المباني باستخدام ساب 9 
ستجدين الملف في الصفحة التاسعة اذا كنت الان علي صفحة مشاركات اليوم ارجعي ثلاث صفحات الي الوراء ستجدين المشاركة اذهبي الي الصفحة التاسعة منها


----------



## خالد أوزقان (8 يونيو 2008)

الملف عن Tall-buildings


----------



## م.تسنيم (9 يونيو 2008)

والله مهندس خالد انا حاليا في مرحلة البحث عن المراجع المهمة للتقدم للامتحان وفي حال حصولي على اي مرجع سوف ازودك به


----------



## م.تسنيم (9 يونيو 2008)

عندما اريد تنزيل الكتاب الذي يحتوي على السؤال الموجود في الامتحان للاطار الغير محدد استاتيكيا للاحمال الافقية تظهر لي هذه المسج 
The file link that you requested is not valid. 
فإذا من الممكن اعادة تنزيله شاكرة لك تعاونك


----------



## خالد أوزقان (9 يونيو 2008)

يا م تسنيم الملف موجود ولا يوجد هذه الرسالة والملف موجود في المنتدي في مكان اخر لا اتذكره لكني حملته من قبل علي العموم حاولي ثانية ارجعي ثلاث صفحات الي الوراء في مشاركة بعنوان 
طرق التحميل الديناميكيوتاتير احمال الزلازل علي المباني العالية باستخدام برنامج ساب9 ادخلي المشاركة فالصفحة التاسعة مشاركة رقم 131 في
Tall_uilding-structures
فالملف يعمل
بالنسبة للتحميل انا لا اعرف كيف احمل ملف


----------



## م.تسنيم (9 يونيو 2008)

شكرا جزيلا لك واتأسف كثيرا لكثرة الاسئلة ولكنني بعدما بعثت المسج تم التحميل.
واتاسف للمرة الثانية لكثرة الاسئلة


----------



## super_engineer (10 يونيو 2008)

thank you very very very very much my dear


----------



## خالد أوزقان (10 يونيو 2008)

لا مشكلة وفقك الله


----------



## نور العطار (2 يوليو 2008)

ارجو المشاركة بموضوع اختبار البلدية بدبي
اريد اي معلومات عن الموضوع
هل يكون manual والا على الكمبيوتر


----------



## م.تسنيم (3 يوليو 2008)

اهلا م. نور بالنسبة للامتحان يكون manual وليس على الكمبيوتر مع تمنياتي للجميع بالتوفيق


----------



## خالد أوزقان (3 يوليو 2008)

لو ارضي واربعة شبه شفوي ولو ارضي و 12 او مفتوح يكون تحريري ورقة اسئلة واجابة ويجب احضار ادواتك من الة حاسبة ومسطرة و كل ما يلزم لالامتحان


----------



## eng_abdelzahr (3 يوليو 2008)

يا جماعه دي مسائل لمادة كنا بناخدها في رابعة مدني تبع المشروع كانت تبع الstructure
بس بصراحه كانت صعبة والدكتور كنا بنتعب معاه جدا والمعيدين مش بعرفوا يشرحوها
لكن الحمد الله الواحد فهمه علي اخر السنه قبل الامتحان بيومين!! وحفظت بقيت المسائل
مادة لا توصف ولكن يحكي عنها
وكل اللي فاكره فيها ان في المادة دي كلمه اسمها collapse !


----------



## فؤاد الليمونى (6 يوليو 2008)

اخوانى الكرام ما هذا الامتحان وهل مقتصر على ابناء دبى فقط افيونى وشكرا


----------



## حب بغداد (6 يوليو 2008)

والله ستي توكلي على الله وادخلي الامتحان وربنا يسهلك وادعيلنا ربنا يسهلنا لان ايضا رح ندخل امتحان


----------



## م م هبه (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
اخواني المهندسين ربنا بعتكم لينا زوجي هيدخل امتحان G+12 قريبا و انا حملت دلوقتي ملف م تسنيم ياريت لو اي حد عنده حاجه تانيه يبعتها و جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## م م هبه (6 أكتوبر 2008)

ان شاء الله يا اخوة لما يدخل الامتحان هنزله عالموقع لتعم الفائدة و دعواتكم


----------



## م م هبه (6 أكتوبر 2008)

علي فكرة انا دخلت امتحان G+4 قبل كدة و نجحت الحمدلله بس هو مش سهل زي ما بيقول البعض لانه بيعتمد علي اساسيات الخرسانة بشكل قوي و حسابات يدويه(الالة الحاسبة يعني) مش بالكمبيوتر زي ما احنا بنشتغل شفوي و تحريري


----------



## م.تسنيم (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا بك م م هبة .
اتمنى لزوجك التوفيق بالامتحان ولجميع المتقدمين له . 
وتابعي الاسئلة التي وضعها م خالد اوزقان لانه يتم تكرار الاسئلة . وقد سئلت عدد من المتقدمين للامتحان وكانت الاسئلة نفس ما وضعها المهندس ولكن هناك اضافة انه يعطي مقطع لجسر مع كمية الحديد ويطلب اقصى قيمة عزم يتحملها المقطع وفي حالة كان هناك حديد في منطقة الشد ايضا
مع تمنياتي بالتوفيق


----------



## م م هبه (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اهلا م تسنيم انا سعيدة جدا بمشاركتك لي الرد و جزاك الله خيرا و اتمني من الله ان تكوني مريت بالامتحان بسلام 
كل التوفيق لكم بأذن الله


----------



## mazen khanfer (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم 

مشكورين يا جماعة والله من زمان بنتظر انه واحد يفتح هالموضوع :75:
انا ناوي اتقدم للامتحان ان شاء الله 
بس مش فاهم ايش المقصود ب G+4 او G+12 
والامتحان اله موعد محدد وكيف ممكن اعرف هذا الموعد


واجدد شكري للجميع وبتمنالكم التوفيق


----------



## mazen khanfer (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اذا في حد من المهندسين عنده نموذج من الاسئلة الرجاء تزويدي بها على ال***** التالي 
×××××××××××××××××××

يمنع وضع الإيميل أو أي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال الخاصة ضمن المشاركات..
مع تحيــــــــــــــاتي.. أبو الحلول..


----------



## م م هبه (6 أكتوبر 2008)

المهندس مازن ان شاء الله هاجهز فورمات ل G+4 , ,و ابعتها فورا اما G+4 فأنا اساسا اسأل عنه
بخصوص الامتحانات G+4 يعني ارضي و اربع ادوار و هنا كل مكتب لازم يكون فيه مهندس واحد علي الاقل واخد الرخصة و المكتب يشتغل علي حسه و بعد ما يحقق عدد مشاريع معينه يرجع المكتب ياخد رخصة لارضي و 12
عموما دا الميل بتاعي
×××××××××××××××××

يمنع وضع الإيميل أو أي وسيلة من وسائل الاتصال الخاصة ضمن المشاركات
مع تحيــــــــــاتي.. أبو الحلول..


----------



## م م هبه (6 أكتوبر 2008)

اسفة ابو الحلول لم اكن اعرف


----------



## م م هبه (6 أكتوبر 2008)

يا اخ G+4 كان اول سؤال فيه قطاع كمرة مستطيل و بيسأل يستحمل اد ايه و المعطيات As, As', d, b
لكن الفكرة فيها ان الحديد السفلي اكبر من نسبة التسليح القصوي فهنشغل الحديد الزيادة عن الحديد الاقصي مع الحيد العلوي كحديد اضافي


----------



## م م هبه (6 أكتوبر 2008)

لاخ مازن
تاني سؤالكان تصميم قاعدة جار و لك ان تتخيل في الامتحان و انا قاعدة افتكر كانت بتتصمم ازاي من غير كمبيوتر لكن اتحلت الحمدلله


----------



## م م هبه (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السؤال التالت كان عمود عليه عزوم و قوي محورية عالية يتحل برضه بالمبادى الاساسية و ممكن يحتاج interaction diagram يفضل يكون معاك كوداتك


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا لمساعدة الاعضاء الكرام


----------



## م م هبه (6 أكتوبر 2008)

السؤال الرابع ان بلاطات لاكمرية المافة بين اعمدة في اتجاة 7 متر و الاخر 8 متر و المطلوب chech of punching for interior, exterior and corner column


----------



## م م هبه (6 أكتوبر 2008)

انا بحاول اعمل مشاركات كتير عشان لازم اوصل 30 مشاركة عشان اعرف افتح الميلات اللي باعتها المنتدي


----------



## م م هبه (6 أكتوبر 2008)

طبعا كل دا بالحسابات و الرسم ان امكن


----------



## م م هبه (6 أكتوبر 2008)

و الحمد لله المهندس مرعي ترك البلدية هو طيب جدا بس امتحاناته صعبة و انا امتحنت معاة


----------



## ياسر لاشين (6 أكتوبر 2008)

مهندسة هبة حاولى تعملى مشاركات كتير بس حاولى تشاركى بموضوع يفيدنا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## Abo Fares (6 أكتوبر 2008)

م م هبه قال:


> انا بحاول اعمل مشاركات كتير عشان لازم اوصل 30 مشاركة عشان اعرف افتح الميلات اللي باعتها المنتدي


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أهلاً بكِ أختي هبه عضواً جديداً معنا في الملتقى.. ولكن هل أنتِ مقتنعة في هذه الطريقة لزيادة عدد المشاركات؟؟ يمكنكِ أختي زيادة عدد المشاركات عن طريق المشاركة المفيدة في المواضيع العديدة الموجودة في الملتقى، ولا أعتقد الرقم 30 كثير في حال أردت ذلك.. كما يمكنني كوني أحد المشرفين هنا بأن أقوم الآن بدمج جميع مشاركاتك المتفرقة هنا لتكون جميعها في مشاركة وحيدة فقط، ولكني لن أقوم بذلك وسأكتفي بما ذكرت..

أهلاً وسهلاً بك مرة أخرى، ونتمنى المشاركات الفعالة..

مع تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## المرسى (6 أكتوبر 2008)

الشباب ماتقصر بالمعلومات ...


----------



## م م هبه (7 أكتوبر 2008)

ما كان الرفق في شىء الا زانه
اسفة جدا علي المشاركات لكنه كان من الممكن بما انك مشرف فأنت تعرف اذن بريدي كان من الممكن ان ترسل لي هذه الملاحظة علي البريد و ان كنت اري ان كلمة المهندس ياسر كانت كافية عموما انا من اطلب الان (رجاء ارجو تنفيذة) بألغاء المشاكات لكم كل الشكر


----------



## mazen khanfer (7 أكتوبر 2008)

شكرا على اهتمامك مهندسة م م هبة 
بس ما حدا جاوبني عن موعد الامتحان كيف ممكن اعرف موعد ومكان الامتحان ؟


----------



## Abo Fares (7 أكتوبر 2008)

م م هبه قال:


> ما كان الرفق في شىء الا زانه
> اسفة جدا علي المشاركات لكنه كان من الممكن بما انك مشرف فأنت تعرف اذن بريدي كان من الممكن ان ترسل لي هذه الملاحظة علي البريد و ان كنت اري ان كلمة المهندس ياسر كانت كافية عموما انا من اطلب الان (رجاء ارجو تنفيذة) بألغاء المشاكات لكم كل الشكر


 
السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته..

أختي الكريمة، مشاركتي السابقة كانت للتنبيه، ليس لك فقط، وإنما لجميع الأعضاء كي ينتبهوا لهذه النقطة، وما كان هذا التنبيه ليشمل الجميع في حال إرسالي بريداً ألكترونياً لك وحدك.. إذاً هو تنبيه وليس إنذار، فالإنذار هو خيار يمكن إعطاءه لأي عضو يخالف التعليمات وشروط الملتقى، وأنت لم تستحقي الإنذار، فقط اقتضى التنويه لذلك.. والله من وراء القصد..

عموماً نتمنى أن تستمري معنا في الملتقى، وفقنا الله وإياك لما يحبه ويرضاه من القول والعمل الصالح..

وتقبلي تحيــــــــــــاتي..


----------



## م م هبه (8 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم
م مازن بالنسبة لامتحان البلدية زي ما ذكرت سابقا هو 3 مستويات G+4, G+12, unlimitedو
امتي تحتاج للامتحان: لما يكون مكتب جديد عايز ياخد رخصة لازم يبدأ ب g+4فيبحث عن مهندس مستعد لدخول الامتحان و المكتب هو اللي يقدم له بمعني ان مينفعش حد يروح البلدية يقول انا همتحن مثلا كل واحد مكتبه اللي بيقدم له و البلدية بتحددلك موعد تروح فيه لكن كل الامتحانات تكون الصبح و بتخلص تقريبا قبل الساعة 10
لما بيتقدم المكتب بكم معين من المشاريع و حابب يدخل مشاريع اكبر يعمل نفس القصة و يقدم احد مهندسيه للامتحانG+12 لا يشترط نفس المهندس و برضه لما يوصل لمستوي معين يقدم احد المهندسين لامتحان unlimited
هذا بالنسبة للمكاتب الصغيرة اما بالنسبة للشركات فهي لا اعرف صراحة هل هي تعتمد علي احد مهندسيها ام تكون مرخصة رخصة خاصة لان من اعرفهم حولي و يعملون في شركات كبري يقولون ان يعملون هناك فقط و الشركة ليست معتمدة علي احدهم في التراخيص
لكن اي حد ممكن يطلب من مكتبه او شركته انه يدخل الامتحان بالعكس فهم بيرحبو بكده و علي فكرة بعض المهندسين يتخذ هذا وسيلة للضغط بعد النجاح في الامتحان طبعا لطلب زيادة الراتب و الترقية و زيادة الاجازات و الخيار الاخر انه يترك المكان و يروح مكان آخر يقدره (لكن هيقابل مشكلة ال NOC) لو هو مكملش مدة العقد و العقد محدد بمدة معينة لو حد عنده حل لها يا ريت يفيدني
اتمني من الله ان اكون افدتك


----------



## mazen khanfer (8 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر الى المهندسة م م هبة والله ما قصرتي 
هيك الصورة وضحت 100%
شكرا وربنا يوفقك


----------



## almass (8 أكتوبر 2008)

عندي استفسار وتمنى الرد - هل هذا الامتحان خض بابناء دبي وما الذي ساستفيدة من اجتياز هذا الامتحان؟


----------



## م م هبه (8 أكتوبر 2008)

كلنا يا اخي هنا وافدين مش ابناء دبي خالص لكن هو امتحان بيمتحنه المهندس هنا عشان المكتب ياخد رخصة او لو هو عايز ياخده من نفسه يكلم الشركة او المكتب يقدمله و كلها حاجات في صالحه


----------



## م.تسنيم (9 أكتوبر 2008)

السلام عليكم .
اشكر للمهندسة هبة هذه المعلومات المفيدة والتي المت بالموضوع بالكامل ,ولكن هناك قوانين جديد اصدرتها البلدية في ما يخص سنوات الخبرة حيث لا احد يستطيع التقدم للامتحان مالم يتم عدد معين من سنوات الخبرة وهذا قانون جديد تم العمل به خلال هذه الفترة 
حيث :
لامتحان G+4 يجب ان لا تقل خبرة المهندس عن 5 سنوات 
اما G+12 يجب ان لا تقل عن 7 سنوات 
اما Unlimited يجب ان لا تقل عن 10 سنوات 
وبالفعل مثل ما قدمت م. هبة فان هذه الشهادة تهم المكتب بالدرجة الاولى لاغراض الترخيص وتفيد المهندس برأي من ناحيتين :
الاولى حسب ما ذكرت الاخت العزيزة هبة لطلب زيادة الراتب و الترقية وغيرها ..........
اما الاخرى فهي مراجعة المهندس لجميع المواد التي درسها ولم يدرسها بالجامعة ( بصراحة تشغيل العقل شوي ) بعدما سيطر الكمبيوتر على عملنا وزيادة الاحساس الهندسي بالنتائج التي يخرجها الكمبيوتر لنا .
فهذا الذي استفتده من ناحيتي علما انني للاسف لم اتقدم للامتحان نظرا لان خبرتي تقل عما هو مطلوب 
مع تمنياتي لجميع المتقدمين بالنجاح والتوفيق


----------



## خالد قدورة (9 أكتوبر 2008)

الف شكر يا باشمهندسة هبة


----------



## خوجلي ابوسيف (9 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يعينك ويوفقك


----------



## WENSH82 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم لا سهل إلا ما جعلته سهلا


----------



## WENSH82 (11 أكتوبر 2008)

*أكيد بيهرجوا*



م.تسنيم قال:


> وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته..
> فيما يلي نموذج من الاسئلة ولكن اتمنى من المهندسين المتقدمين للامتحان مساعدتي بالاسئلة الشفهية التي قد تسأل في الامتحان واتمنى التوفيق للجميع.........



الأمتحان ده يشبه إمتحانات الهندسة المدنيه !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ده تهريج أنا أول مرة فى حياتى أشوف أسلة زى ديه؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!:10::10::10::10::10::10::10::10::10:
:86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86::86:
ولكن على كل حال 
جزاك الله خيرا


----------



## زيد شاكر (20 أكتوبر 2008)

ممكن نموذج من أسءلة ال G+4 و شكراً


----------



## غنيم البنا (20 أكتوبر 2008)

اللهم وفق كل شباب المسلمين


----------



## زيد شاكر (21 أكتوبر 2008)

up
up up
up up up


----------



## jdarawi (30 نوفمبر 2008)

وتاامنتمنتماما لاا


----------



## مصعب الممصعب (30 نوفمبر 2008)

الغريب انى درست دبلوم كدنيه بس كل المواضيع تمت دراستها بس مابعرف هل وكيف يعامل حملة الدبلوم هناك من ناحية الراتب المهام الرخصه لمزاولة المهنه و و و و


----------



## zaim22 (17 ديسمبر 2008)

*امتحان البلديه*

السلام عليكم
بسأل عن امتحان البلديه للتأهيل لشركة مقاولات ماطبيعة؟ وهل يختلف عن الامتحان للعمل في البلديه او لمكتب استشاري؟ وهل له نفس الانواع التي تم ذكرها وهل يمكن للمهندس التقديم له منفصلاً؟ دون التقديم عن طريق مكتب ، لان معظم الشركات اصبحت تطلب اجتياز الامتحان كشرط للالتحاق بالعمل.
ايضاً هل هناك وقت محدد للجلوس للامتحان ام ان الوقت يحدد عند التقديم للإمتحان؟


----------



## بسام.م.ب (18 ديسمبر 2008)

وفقك الله ياأخي ....؟


----------



## عاشق السهر (23 ديسمبر 2008)

يعطيك العافيه بس ماوجدت الملف على الرابط الموضح


----------



## jihadalkadi (23 ديسمبر 2008)

مشكورين عل المواضيع الهامة والمفيدة


----------



## jihadalkadi (23 ديسمبر 2008)

السلام عليكم


----------



## kesbah (30 ديسمبر 2008)

ادع دائما (اللهم اغفر للمؤمنين والمؤمنات المسلمين والمسلمات الاحياء منهم والاموات)
فلك بكل واحد حسنة


----------



## إبراهيم أسامة (30 ديسمبر 2008)

جزاك الله خيرا اخ خالد
و ربنا ييسر لك الحال


----------



## hhmady (17 يناير 2009)

انا ممكن اساعد فى مجالى العوازل لانى اشتغلت فى دبى ولااعرف فى المجالات الثانيه فبالنسبه للعوازل هناك طريقه يشتغلو بيه فهى نوع العزل يكون 4 ملى ويكون بلستر ويدهن بريمر ويكون الركوب من 10 الى 15 سم والوزره 30 الى 40 وتكون هناك طبقتين والثلاثه بروتكشن والوزره تكون من عوازل الالمونيم 50سم بالوزره وتكون الركوب عكس المياه وتختلف تركيب الطبقه الاولى عنى الثانيه ويتم عمل حمام من البوتمين حول اماكن الضعف مثل البيبه ويتم الاختبار وهذا ماقدر اقدمه ليك فى البند بتاعى


----------



## MEHENNAOUI (25 فبراير 2009)

السلام عليكم انا مهندس واريد اجتياز الامتحان, ولو عندك مسائل تانية ياريت تفيدني


----------



## mahmod awad (15 مارس 2009)

يا جماعه ياريت لو حد دخل الامتحان تاني يكتبلنا الاسئله اللي جاتله ولو حد عنده نماذج من الامتحان يرفعهالنا علي الموقع او علي اي موقع رفع
ساعدونا الله يكرمكم اخوكم داخل الامتحان ومزنوووووووووووووق
وجزاكم الله خيراااااااا


----------



## muzza (5 يوليو 2009)

سلام شباب 
بسال عن امتحان المعماريين في قطر
ممكن تساعدوني
شكرا


----------



## mohamed2009 (5 يوليو 2009)

السلام عليكم بارك الله في حسناتك وزادك في العلم بسطه


----------



## ashrafjad (26 أكتوبر 2009)

thank you


----------



## عاصم شحاته الصادي (26 أكتوبر 2009)

*حل الإمتحان و أمري لله*

الأخوة الأعزاء هذا حل متواضع للإمتحان 
الحمد لله أنا نجحت 
وسلامي لكل أعضاء المنتدى 
لا تنسونا من الدعاء


----------



## zego2000 (19 ديسمبر 2009)

mabroak


----------



## em farah (20 ديسمبر 2009)

والله الامتحان مش سهل وعلى حسب ما اعتقد ان الاسئلة راح تكون نظرية وعملية وشاملة لكل شي وعليكي التركيز على shear force, bending moment وعلى حسب ما اسمعت انو ممكن يطرحوا عليكي مشكلة انشائية وتناقشيهم بالحلول على كل للاسف لا املك اي نموذج من الاسئلة وعلى فكرة في كل سنة الاسئلة تتغير وليست ثابتة كنموذج المهم ان تكون معلوماتك قيمة وغنية والله ولي التوفيق


----------



## GAD2009 (25 أبريل 2010)

مشكووووووووور ياهندسة


----------



## المدنية 1 (19 مايو 2010)

*امتحان التوظيف*


السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 

هل أحد عنده فكرة عن الامتحان الذي تقوم به بلدية دبي للمتقدمين للتوظيف عندهم في البلدية 
طريقة الأسئلة ,أمثلة سابقة , الوقت المخصص ..الخ​


----------



## محمد المسلاتي (19 مايو 2010)

بارك الله فيك وجزاك خيراً


----------



## ezzatkolta (26 يونيو 2010)

ما هي الشروط الواجب توافرها للتقديم لامتحان بلديه ديي في الخراسانه سابقه الاجهاد


----------



## منى رشدي رزق (26 يونيو 2010)

نقدم لكم الحل :
السؤال الأول يتم حساب kلكل عضو ثم تؤخذ الستفنس النسبية ويعوض في المعادلة لوحدة كتلة أي يكون الجواب لوحدة كتلة وبعد الحصول علىkلوحدة كتلة نحصل علىcircular of frequencyوبعد الحصول عليها نعوض في المعادلة الثانية فنحصل على period of vibrationالسؤال الثاني شبيه بالأول وهو الخاص بال machinary foundation


----------



## esaf (26 يونيو 2010)

*شروط التقدم لاختبار خرسانة سابقة الإجهاد*



ezzatkolta قال:


> ما هي الشروط الواجب توافرها للتقديم لامتحان بلديه ديي في الخراسانه سابقه الاجهاد



لازم تكون اول شيء بتشتغل ومقيم على كفالة شركة خرسانة سابقة الإجهاد
ثانيا لازم يكون مر على تخرجك 3 سنين لو هاتتقدم لاختبار (post-tension)
اما لو (precast) بيشترط 5 سنين


----------



## muzza (28 سبتمبر 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

بسال عن امتحان قطر للمعماريين

لو ممكن اي معلومة 
وكيف التقديم

والشكر اجزله


----------



## الهندسة الحرة (24 فبراير 2011)

السلام عليكم 
ارجو من لديه نماذج لامتحانات الهندسة الانشائية من اي جامعات او معاهد رفعها على المنتدى حتى يمكن للمهندس تقييم ذاته


----------



## bikobeto (13 أكتوبر 2011)

السلام عليكم ,
بعد ان بقيت سنتين متابعة هذا الموضوع اخيرا جاتلى الفرصة علشان امتحن فى بلدية دبى ولكن فى قسم الديكور , فارجو منكم افادتى باى معلومات او اسئلة متعلقة بالامتحان , وهل الامتحان شفوى ام تحريرى , وهل الامتحان بالعربى او الانجليزى , ارجوكم افيدونى سريعاااااااااااا


----------



## batoul assalih (14 يناير 2012)

مرحبا.... انا عضوه جديده بالمنتدى 
اريد التقدم لإمتحان بلديه الشارقه كمهنسه مدنيه ( مكتب استشاري ) بتمنى حدا يقدر يساعدني
ياريت الي عندو اي فكره عن اسئله الإمتحان يتواصل معي و شكرا كتير


----------



## خالد الأزهري (14 يناير 2012)

batoul assalih قال:


> مرحبا.... انا عضوه جديده بالمنتدى
> اريد التقدم لإمتحان بلديه الشارقه كمهنسه مدنيه ( مكتب استشاري ) بتمنى حدا يقدر يساعدني
> ياريت الي عندو اي فكره عن اسئله الإمتحان يتواصل معي و شكرا كتير



السلام عليكم
يمكن مراجعة الموضع ادناه
http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=170336


----------



## batoul assalih (15 يناير 2012)

شكرا كتير بس ياريت الي عندو نموذج عن الإمتحان يقدر يفيد الجميع و له جزيل الشكر


----------



## batoul assalih (15 يناير 2012)

*السلام عليكم*
*سؤال : هل يختلف امتحان بلديه دبي كأسئله عن امتحان بلديه الشارقه *
*و إذا في حدا بيعرف نموذج الأسئله ياريت يفيدني لأني عندي امتحان ببلديه الشارقه(مكتب استشاري) و على حسب ما سمعت انو كتير صعب *
*و شكرا للجميع*​


----------



## jafarcasaki (5 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم مهندسين حبيت اعرف شو هذة الرخصة هل هذا الرخصة لكي اكون مهندس مصمم او استشاري ام فقط لكي اعمل داخل دولة الامارات كمهندس تنفيذي ؟


----------



## Eng/shahd (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم
ارجو من المهندسين الكرام افادتي عن امتحان بلدية دبي (g+1)للمقاول لاني ساتقدم له وليس لدي اي معرفه بالاسئله ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير


----------



## anass81 (6 مارس 2012)

Eng/shahd قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من المهندسين الكرام افادتي عن امتحان بلدية دبي (g+1)للمقاول لاني ساتقدم له وليس لدي اي معرفه بالاسئله ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=315407


----------



## anass81 (6 مارس 2012)

Eng/shahd قال:


> السلام عليكم
> ارجو من المهندسين الكرام افادتي عن امتحان بلدية دبي (g+1)للمقاول لاني ساتقدم له وليس لدي اي معرفه بالاسئله ولكم جزيل الشكر والتقدير




http://www.arab-eng.org/vb/showthread.php?t=315407


----------



## Eng/shahd (6 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا بشمهندس لكني اتمني افادتي بالارضي واول مع الدعاء لك ولاهلك بالمغفره ودخول الجنه


----------



## خالد الأزهري (6 مارس 2012)

eng/shahd قال:


> شكرا يا بشمهندس لكني اتمني افادتي بالارضي واول مع الدعاء لك ولاهلك بالمغفره ودخول الجنه



للاسف الشديد ليس لدي معلومات كافية تفيد لكن نصيحة اخوية احرص على الاستعداد لهذا الامتحان فهو على بساطته لكن رايت كثيرين لم يوفقوا فيه ...في رايي السبب لذلك هو عدم الاستعداد الكافي وعدم اخذ الموضوع بجدية ..رغم بساطة مواضيعه لكن يظل امتحان يتطلب الاستعداد الجيد له ...
الامتحان يتضمن اسئلة في عدة مواضيع منها رسم مخططات العزوم والقص و رسم التسليح لبعض العناصر الانشائية مثل السلالم والقواعد ومواضيع اخرى 
بالتوفيق


----------



## Eng/shahd (7 مارس 2012)

شكرا يا مهندس خالد وربنا يسترها وانجح فيه ان شاء الله


----------



## ibrahem nenga (2 يوليو 2012)

المادة دى اللى بتتكلم عليها هى structure والجزء اسمه plasticity واحنا بندرسها السنه دى وهذة هى طريقه للحل بيحل بيها برنامج الساب والايتابس يعنى من الاخر طريقه شبه كومبيوتريه وهى لذيذة جدا وامتحاناتها جميله قوى


----------



## karbougebe (23 مايو 2013)

م.تسنيم قال:


> شكرا جزيلا لك مهندس خالد واتمنى لك التوفيق ولكن بالنسبة لسؤال vibration بحثت في المكتبة ولكن لم اجد الكتاب فاذا من الممكن وضع رابط الكتاب ليتمكن الجميع من الاستفادة منه




This is to (تنسيم / خالد اوزقان)
i want to apply for G+12 test, the vibration problem seems difficult and the book that Mr. Khalid referred to in the 4shared link is not functioning pages anymore... can you please send us the way to solve the problem or the book with the similar solution.

Thanks for your help.

if you can please send it to my email :[email protected]


----------



## fihonil (24 ديسمبر 2014)

جزاكم الله خيرا


----------



## احمد محمد الدياسطى (26 يناير 2015)

بالتوفيق للجميع


----------



## عمر عبد الرزاق (5 يونيو 2018)

السلام عليكم مز تسنيم
حضرتك اديت الامتحان ام لا واذا نعم فما نوع الاسئلة التي تم طرحها عليكم ... شكرا جزيلا


----------



## ahmed youness (19 ديسمبر 2018)

لو في حد امتحن بلديه الشارقه ارضي +4 استشاريين يعرفنا ضروري بارك الله فيكم


----------

